# KA24E new cam, now low compression



## pedrobabone (May 4, 2019)

Hello Nissan experts,

I have a 1995 Nissan Pickup, this thing has been kicking my butt left and right but, I am determined to get the thing running. 

So, time for the down and dirty. I have replaced the timing chain, oil pump and water pump. It has been running fine until, the lifters decided to make a ruckus so, I replaced the rocker arms, the camshaft and the rocker arm shafts. Now it runs like shit, has low compression on cylinder 1 (0 psi) and 4 (70 psi).The timing is spot on, the distributor is timed properly. 

Could the new cam or rocker arms possibly create a low compression scenario on 2 cylinders? I did buy the parts from an online parts provider, the cam is from DNJ. I would test with the old cam but, it looks like part of the cam that centers the timing chain gear on the cam is broken and is will not work anymore. 

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The low compression in cyls 1 and 4 could be due to the hydraulic lifters having air in them which results in valves not fully opening. The lifters need to be purged of any air in them. Here are some video clips on how to do this:


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry but I'm confused. You say the lifters started making a ruckus so you changed everything except the lifters?

I see your compression test results. I think you should do a leak down test before you rip it apart again.


----------



## pedrobabone (May 4, 2019)

Thanks rogoman, this helped with cylinder 4 but, cylinder 1 still had low compression. I decided to put the old rocker arms back on just for cylinder 1 and now I have compression. I guess the lesson to learn from this experience is don't buy cheap and expect quality.

Saudade, the rocker arms and the lifters on the ka24e are one in the same.

<img src="https://frsport.com/images/detailed_images/[email protected]" alt="Nissan 13257-40F16 Genuine OEM KA24E Exhaust Rocker ARM Cyl 1/3 Image1"/>

Thanks for the advice guys, it really helped with solving my problem.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

What would cause these rockarm to tap after shutting the truck off and restarting? My truck will do this after I turn it off about 3 times. Say I go to 3 different stores, 3rd start up they will be tapping like crazy, till I drive a mile or two


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> What would cause these rockarm to tap after shutting the truck off and restarting? My truck will do this after I turn it off about 3 times. Say I go to 3 different stores, 3rd start up they will be tapping like crazy, till I drive a mile or two


Hydraulic valve lifters use the engine's oil pressure to expand the lifter which provides a zero valve lash clearance. This prevents the valves from tapping. When the engine is shut off, a valve and spring in the lifter keep it expanded and retain the oil within the lifter. If the valve or spring allows the oil to drain from the lifter, it will collapse. Upon start up, the lifter will take a few moments to “pump up” and expand as the oil pressure builds in the engine. During this time, the valves may tap since there is clearance between the rocker arm and lifter. All of this is due to a worn-out lifter or the lifter may be plugged up with sludge.


----------

